# Grilled strips pics



## Captain Morgan (May 19, 2005)

Didn't have much charcoal, so I cooked a little longer.  I think I need to calibrate my therm.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 19, 2005)

Looks good Capt. Plain butter or compound butter?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 19, 2005)

plain...I took a nap and overslept...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 19, 2005)

MmmmmMMmMMMMMMMM!!!!!
and  a little Bleu cheese !   Mmmm.

Looks dam good there Cappy!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 19, 2005)

Cappy...you use a therm for your steaks??  Don't you know the hand trick??


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 19, 2005)

Hand trick is not as precise.  These came out medium/medium well
despite the therm.  I've got 5 of em, and I know one is bad...I think I used the bad one.

  Steaks are very important to me, and I don't like strips.  I'm a ribeye guy, and I always seem to over cook the strips.  But I'm learnin'.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 19, 2005)

Jersey, our cooks were about the same.....I need more experience with the strips.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 19, 2005)

Cappy, you gotta watch out for that Jersey guy.  He has the habit of cokking the same thing you do on any given night/day and posting pics ...just to make you look bad. 

Just kidding.  :grin:  :!:  #-o  :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hand trick is not as precise.  These came out medium/medium well
> despite the therm.  I've got 5 of em, and I know one is bad...I think I used the bad one.
> 
> Steaks are very important to me, and I don't like strips.  I'm a ribeye guy, and I always seem to over cook the strips.  But I'm learnin'.



1 1/2" thick at 575 degrees you need no more than 5 minuets a side for mid rare :!:


----------

